# Question about acd0



## dabolay (Jan 31, 2010)

I was recently assigned a new Toshiba L455-S5980 laptop.  I burned an ISO image of FreeBSD 8.0 and proceeded to install this.  Sysinstall proceeds normally until I need to read the DVD file.  It is not recognized at that point.

I successfully installed PC BSD and created a systeminfo file.  From terminal, when I dmesg | grep acd, I get the following output:


```
acd0:  DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT20N/CT10> at ata4-master SATA150
acd0:  FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x01
```

The above Failure line is repeated twice.

Can someone help me understand what this is telling me?

Thank you.

Dennis
Oklahoma City


----------



## phoenix (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you have a non-data CD in the drive when you are booting?

That "error" is usually just an indication that the driver tried to query the size of the CD in the drive.  Either there's no CD present, so the command fails, or it's a non-data CD (audio, video, etc) so the command fails.

You can usually ignore this error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to get that type of error every time I booted my laptop. Once I commented out the /dev/acd0 line in /etc/fstab it was gone (apparently the 'noauto' flag there doesn't prevent a probe). It is, indeed, just a 'read attempt' resulting in an error because there's nothing to read.


----------

